# How do Orks beat 4 super heavy tanks?



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Ok, so I'm orks in this encounter and in the campaign the Orks have virtually crushed the IG at every turn. They've gotten so angry that they're sending 4 super heavy tanks to deal with the Orky threat. How the hell do I win?!


----------



## Cole Deschain (Jun 14, 2008)

Jump on them with Power Klaws while howling Waaaagh! at the top of your lungs, after a generous amount of fire from Shokk Attack Guns.


----------



## NoiseMarine (Jun 8, 2008)

no you just die... :laugh:


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Well, you could pray that one of the drivers of one of the tanks falls asleep or gets tipsy and ends up driving into one of his friend's tanks causing a chain reaction of explosions that kills both tanks. That would leave only 2 then :biggrin:.


----------



## comrade (Jun 30, 2008)

Lotz of ZAPP gunz, Lootas, and a SAG


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Cole Deschain said:


> Jump on them with Power Klaws while howling Waaaagh! at the top of your lungs, after a generous amount of fire from Shokk Attack Guns.


 
This is all you need to do and if you do it just right you rip open all four at once.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I was thinking of taking two warbike squads with a Warboss and powerklaw and shielding them the whole way down with trukks so they can get close and chop 'em up without too many casualties. and put 10 boyz with a Nob with a powerklaw in the trukks. I'm hoping the attacks against the back armor will do the trick.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

^^bump^^bump^^


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Rockits. Times a bazillion.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yeah, but at best when they hit front armor they can only glance. I think I might take a warbuggy with rockets in order to get behind them and hit the back. I think my best bet is to divide his fire between to many targets. I was thinking of taking killa kans too.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

Is this apocalypse? If so do you have any Datasheets that have flanking maneuvres?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I have no idea if it's apocolypse. I'm 95% certain thats its not, just tourny except without the force org.


----------



## Red Orc (Jun 14, 2007)

Got any Gargants?

Two options I reckon.

1 - Fight Fire With Fire (AKA, 'the Gork'); find big things that might crack him open, multiple times. Pray that they don't get targetted and destroyed too quickly (in effect, do you have enough to weather his bombardment?).

2 - Fight Fire With Cheese (AKA, 'the Mork'); take multiple cheap squads that have a few models that can take out the super-heavies. String them out across the table instead of clumping them together. A mob of boyz can stretch from one side of a table to the other. Dropping pie-plates on them will take out some from several squads, rather than anihilating one squad. Result, more squads still functioning when they reach the super-heavies.

Apart from anything else, if he has massively armour-piercing weapons, and you don't have a model with a better save than 4+ let's say, that is a real waste of his capability. Mega weapons I can't see being so effective against a bazillion low-armour targets.

I could be really wrong on this. I've never done it myself, it's just a theory. But I figure an intriguing one.

:cyclops of Mork:


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Tell me what is the armor of said super heavies, and what is the strength of a looted tanks gun?


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

IG Super Heavies tend to have AV 14 on the front, 13 on the side, and 12 on the rear.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Well if you unload enughf tank shells on that somthing will stick. 4 super heavies should give you room for a ot of tanks pointswise.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Ooooo!!! OOOOO!!!! I have a plan!!!! I think I'm going to do my wall idea with the trukks. I'm going to get two Warboss' on bikes with a squad of Nob bikers each as my troops (loaded down with power klaws). Then I'm going to take 4 trukks with 10 boyz each with a nob and power klaw, maybe a wreckin ball too, just for giggles. On the way down I'll just shield the bikers the with the trukks I'll have them on the flanks. In the middle I'll have a 15 man squad of Lootas, maybe I'll take two. For heavies, I'll take 2 sets of 3 killa kans going up the middle as well, and a squadron of rokkit wartrakks.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

^^^bump^^^


----------



## Strange Dude (Jul 15, 2008)

Deffkopta's with twinlinked rockkits held in reserve outflanking for multiple rocket shots to rear armour. A buttload of ork squads with PK Nobs running upfield. The aforementioned warboss on bike with PK leading the charge.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

The only answe is to scratchbuild some awesome Stompa's 

Either that or a load of nobz with PK's in Trukks... unload and then start dismantling the puny rear armouor


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

or boarding planks FTW!


----------



## Omalley69 (Sep 30, 2008)

Vortex greanade assets or gargans!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I don't have access to gargants. I can't afford FW and I don't have the skill or materials to scratch build one. I might try to take a vortex grenade though


----------



## Allos (Nov 5, 2007)

buy a Mr. Potato head. Turn him Green and watch the stomping begin. (Ork player at my shop did this)


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

hmmm...thats actually a really good idea. I'd have to ork the thing up a bit first though.


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

They have 4 super heavies?

Then you bring

10 GARGANTS

They bring a Titan Legion?

You send a

KILL KROOZER

Seriously, just pour as much anti-tank into them as possible. That's the only way I think. One at a time, one at a time.


----------



## Critta (Aug 6, 2008)

I still stand by my nobz with powerklaws option.

Baneblades have 12 armour on the rear. Put 5-10 nobz with PK's in combat with it and you're looking at what? 3's to glance, 4's to penetrate?

That thing is very much going down and I don't even have to mathshammer it


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

ok, the plan is to storm up the field with my two warbosses on bikes in separate squads of 5 Nob Bikers. shielding them the whole way will be 2 trukks for each to make sure they can't be targeted. If they all have power klaws and 2 nobz with the warboss make it down the field to the tanks. My warboss has 7 attacks on a charge at S10, and the Nobz have 4 with one power klaw at S8. So, each squad has 8 S8 and 7 S10. If the tanks movedd and shot I need 4's to hit, so 4 S8 and 3 S10. Against armor 12 the S8 will glance once and pen twice the S10 should pen all 3. So, 1 glance and 5 pens. the glance probably won't do anything, but the pens should get a wreck result and maybe an explode result. How many structure points do Baneblades have?


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

Any issues with this strategy?


----------



## Spot The Grot (Jul 15, 2008)

no isuues but power klawz are they way forward as baneblades have an appauling rear armour for something that big!


----------



## Son of mortarion (Apr 24, 2008)

battle wagguns wif da deffrolla! the d6 s10 hits are dead 'urty.


----------



## Deneris (Jul 23, 2008)

Tanrel said:


> ok, the plan is to storm up the field with my two warbosses on bikes in separate squads of 5 Nob Bikers. shielding them the whole way will be 2 trukks for each to make sure they can't be targeted. If they all have power klaws and 2 nobz with the warboss make it down the field to the tanks. My warboss has 7 attacks on a charge at S10, and the Nobz have 4 with one power klaw at S8. So, each squad has 8 S8 and 7 S10. If the tanks movedd and shot I need 4's to hit, so 4 S8 and 3 S10. Against armor 12 the S8 will glance once and pen twice the S10 should pen all 3. So, 1 glance and 5 pens. the glance probably won't do anything, but the pens should get a wreck result and maybe an explode result. How many structure points do Baneblades have?


Baneblades have three structure points.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

yikes, so it would take two turns of assault at my estimates to take down 2.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

If I'm lucky, that is.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

where'd everyone go?


----------



## EndangeredHuman (Feb 20, 2008)

Still around : ) The forums seems to fluctuate in activity.


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

nobz on bikes /w Pks.

Turbo boost to get a 3+ save, destroy with lots of PK hits.

Maybe a painboy to help weather the bolter fire!


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

thats what I was thinking. Does turbo boosting give a 3+ invuln? Or does it make armor saves invuln saves?


----------



## Crimzzen (Jul 9, 2008)

Tanrel said:


> thats what I was thinking. Does turbo boosting give a 3+ invuln? Or does it make armor saves invuln saves?


Gives them a 3+ Cover save, so essentially a invuln. save unless they have a weapon that ignores cover, like a flamer.... but you're 4+ armour should be good enough for those. Unless its a heavy flamer, then you're just pooched... You basically just need to field enough so that some of them make em... 

Although, if he's fielding 4 baneblades, that's a lot of bikes...

The other option is just to field straight warbikes with 1 nob /w a pk... and just field mass numbers of those.... Turbo boost them on turn one.


----------



## Tanrel (May 8, 2008)

I'm planning on giving most of them PK's so when they get close they can cut the things up better.


----------

